# Striping at 1in



## GrassDaddy (Mar 21, 2017)

Anyone know how much weight it takes?


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

I bet 219 pounds would do it (weight of a JD 220B)


----------



## Pete1313 (May 3, 2017)

J_nick said:


> I bet 219 pounds would do it (weight of a JD 220B)


 :thumbsup:

My QA5 heads each weigh 130lbs how they are currently setup. That weight is divided across 2 rollers so I would say a 60+lb roller should do it.


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

I weigh around 210# and I can stripe great. &#128521;


----------



## LIgrass (May 26, 2017)

Maybe fill up the Toro striper with some portland? I was thinking about doing this with extra fine sand but not sure if the weight of the roller will be too much for the toro bars. Have you noticed the clamp are a little too small for the HRX? It's shaky as it is.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

LIgrass said:


> Maybe fill up the Toro striper with some portland? I was thinking about doing this with extra fine sand but not sure if the weight of the roller will be too much for the toro bars. Have you noticed the clamp are a little too small for the HRX? It's shaky as it is.


I don't think you would gain too much weight adding in cement over sand. Now if you were to add some lead buck shot, it might make a difference.


----------



## GrassDaddy (Mar 21, 2017)

Yeah the toro is too thin for the honda I stripped a screw installing it. Ive been thinking about the old school metal lawn rollers.


----------



## LIgrass (May 26, 2017)

Mightyquinn said:


> LIgrass said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe fill up the Toro striper with some portland? I was thinking about doing this with extra fine sand but not sure if the weight of the roller will be too much for the toro bars. Have you noticed the clamp are a little too small for the HRX? It's shaky as it is.
> ...


Besides extra-fine sand, I would think portland cement should be at least 2-3x as dense as regular sand. Think about how small a 94lb bag of portland is compared to a 50lb bag of standard sand. My toro roller only weighs about 20lb with play sand. Lead is not a bad idea either if someone has it cheaply available. I've read about using Tungsten too.


----------



## LIgrass (May 26, 2017)

GrassDaddy said:


> Yeah the toro is too thin for the honda I stripped a screw installing it. Ive been thinking about the old school metal lawn rollers.


I almost stripped mine too. I don't even touch the screws anymore. I just leave it in the same position even if I'm not using the striper. Toro really should include extra arms for Honda size handle bars or at least a disclaimer that it's not really fully compatible with Hondas.


----------



## GrassDaddy (Mar 21, 2017)

Agreed. I don't like all the plastic either. Screwing a tiny screw into plastic for lawn equipment.. the checkmate one is all heavy duty metal!


----------

